
Open Textbook for Maths, Physics and Computer Science - bookofproofs
The non-commercial textbook https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bookofproofs.org&#x2F; was launched in 2014. It is open to both - students and educators - who want to participate as co-authors. All articles can be enriched by graphical and interactive elements, also for mobile devices.<p>The site uses the axiomatic method to systematically derive the foundations of different branches of mathematics, computer sciences, and physics. In the meanwhile, it offers thousands of definitions, theorems, proofs, and examples at undergraduate and university level.
======
jason_slack
OpenStax:
[https://openstax.org/subjects/math](https://openstax.org/subjects/math)

------
degenerate
Link: [https://www.bookofproofs.org](https://www.bookofproofs.org)

The site could really use some better images.

~~~
bookofproofs
Thank you for your feedback. Could you please specify what can be improved
with the images?

~~~
ateesdalejr
I think it's quite obvious. :)

------
yesenadam
Is this meant to be a ShowHN? It's appearing in AskHN.. Not sure what you're
Asking.

------
brianSP
Thank you!

